# BEAUTIFUL SPAIN, don`t miss it



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Ok pals, I hope U like my pics 'bout Spain, the country where I live and love. Spain is not only bulls, flamenco and paella, IT'S EVEN MORE AWESOME¡¡¡¡¡¡
NOS VEMOS AMIGOS.

Madrid, my inmortal beloved.

















































































































Catalunya
Barcelona, beautiful and sexy.

































































Montserrat

























Andalucia, the soul of Spain.
Sevilla

































































































































Cordoba


















































Pais Vasco - Basque Country - Euskadi. Gora¡¡¡¡
Bilbao 

















































Getxo

























Vitoria-Gasteiz

























Costa Vasca - Basque Coast









































































Pamplona - Navarra









































Cantabria
Castro Urdiales

























Galicia
Santiago de Compostela

































































A Coruña

















































Vigo

































Islas Cíes

























































Zaragoza - Aragón

















































































Islas Baleares - Balearic Islands
Mallorca, the best island in the world

















































































































































Islas Canarias - Canary Islands
Gran Canaria

















































































Castilla La Mancha
Toledo

































































Guadalajara

























Castilla y Leon
Salamanca, what a funny place

















































































Ciudad Rodrigo

























La Alberca

































Ávila

















































































Segovia


































































































Extremadura

Plasencia

















































Trujillo, Land of Conquerors

























Caceres


----------



## EuropeWord (Feb 6, 2009)

Simple thread, heh. 
I have visited Spain and I liked it. I mostly stayed in Salamanca. It is a great and unique city. It has a lot of architectural styles combined. You also have beautiful places to visit (museums, monuments etc)
Oh and I forgot to tell that I loved those tapas.


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Be patience man, I've already downloaded the pics.
Enjoy them.


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Beautiful pictures, Madriqueño, thanks for your good job.


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Really nice!!


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice photos @madriqueño, good job kay:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks 2 U guys 4 enjoying the pics. 
I ask 2 everybody to post pics of Spain.
Adios.:cheers:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

madriqueño said:


> Ok pals, I hope U like my pics 'bout Spain, the country where I live and love. Spain is not only bulls, flamenco and paella, IT'S EVEN MORE AWESOME¡¡¡¡¡¡
> NOS VEMOS AMIGOS.


Wow, you posted everything in one single post! They are really nice. I wonder why people don't know that tortilla española de patatas is also a national dish of Spain.


----------



## HowardL (Jan 16, 2004)

God, I adore Spain. Love every bit of it, except for the one **** working the RyanAir counter at the airport in Vitoria-Gasteiz. Not cool, RyanAir lady, not cool. The rest of the country is my absolute favorite place in the entire world. Love it endlessly.


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

WOW, great pictures. my absolute favorite place in the world, just beautiful!


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Amazing pictures...............


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

I could see snow in the pic. Don't tell me it snows in Madrid!!! ( considering its altitude and latitude)


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup, it does snow every year in Madrid. We have had 2 or 3 heavy snows so far this year.

It's the second highest European capital and winters are not warm at all.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> I could see snow in the pic. Don't tell me it snows in Madrid!!! ( considering its altitude and latitude)


Well, it is at the same latitude as NYC or Beijing...


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

Great job, madriqueño. I see that you have visited my hometown, Plasencia. Let me post a few photos.


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice thread, but pics from La Cartuja in Seville or the CAC of Valencia are missed here too.


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Skyprince said:


> I could see snow in the pic. Don't tell me it snows in Madrid!!! ( considering its altitude and latitude)


Wanna see more pics of a snowed Madrid?? Click here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=784364&page=2

Enjoy' em
:cheers:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

pacocpc said:


> Great job, madriqueño. I see that you have visited my hometown, Plasencia. Let me post a few photos.
> 
> Uff great pics Pacocpc, I love Plasencia, well, indeed all Extremadura.
> Saludos.:cheers:


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

madriqueño said:


> pacocpc said:
> 
> 
> > Great job, madriqueño. I see that you have visited my hometown, Plasencia. Let me post a few photos.
> ...


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

very beautiful spain pixkay:


----------



## CODM (Jul 11, 2008)

madrid was founded by the morish arabs and the name is arabic that means the source of water ....further more spanish language has more arabic words in it's vocabulary than any other latin language.


----------



## xolang (Oct 29, 2007)

Very nice!

Moltes gràcies!


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

CODM said:


> madrid was founded by the morish arabs and the name is arabic that means the source of water ....further more spanish language has more arabic words in it's vocabulary than any other latin language.


Yeah , you`re right CODM, in fact the former arabic name was Madinat Mayrit. More examples of arab words into the spanish language are: almohada, albahaca, almendra, ojalá, etc. And many cities name such as Benidorm, Almeria, Albacete, Almansa, Benicassim, Cordoba, among others.

So come on people from all over the world, LET'S LEARN SPANISH.

Adios amigos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:cheers:


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

Merci, spectaculaire photos of Spain! :righton:


----------



## DinamiT (Jan 3, 2009)

Nice Pics! I Love Spain and the Spanish people... Very nice people... Nuestros hermanos xP


----------



## SudaSP (Mar 4, 2009)

Graciuos, Indeed Spain is a great tourist attraction.


----------



## Julandronic (Feb 9, 2009)

madriqueño said:


> Yeah , you`re right CODM, in fact the former arabic name was Madinat Mayrit. More examples of arab words into the spanish language are: almohada, albahaca, almendra, ojalá, etc. And many cities name such as Benidorm, Almeria, Albacete, Almansa, Benicassim, Cordoba, among others.
> 
> So come on people from all over the world, LET'S LEARN SPANISH.
> 
> Adios amigos¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡:cheers:


Not very true,Madrid's name comes from latin "Matrice",it was a population in roman times;the arabs later called it Mayrit or "Magerit".


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Madrid was created as a small village thousands of years ago... then the visigothics made bigger the village, and the romans made it much bigger with temples, small buildings etc, and because of the big number of rivers, the city was named Matrice, a little but prosperous roman city, and then the arabs from Damasco (Omeya dinasty) created a castle there and changed the latin name to a similar in it's language: Mayrit-Magerit.
Today that small village is known as Madrid, (MATRICE-matris; MAYRIT-mairit) Name and pronunciation, more similar to the original latin name


----------



## Ricbit (Dec 14, 2007)

Incredible thread! Oh, Madriqueño, thank you so much. I'm absolutely in love with Spain!


----------



## Lagunero (Sep 22, 2005)

España es espectacular.. no cabe duda


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Super thread! Loads of great photos there, I have yet to see many of those places.


----------



## ainvan (Nov 15, 2006)

Wonderful. I love Spain, beautiful country.


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

nice country, good for holidays


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

I visited spain more than 12 times ,beautiful landscapes ,beaches an excellent tourism destination,but still some people there are racisthno:


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

*A weekend in Segovia.*


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

^
Segovia's Alcazar is quite charming and impressive:








by blogs.ua.es




Erolisk said:


> I visited spain more than 12 times ,beautiful landscapes ,beaches an excellent tourism destination,but still some people there are racisthno:


Try to not generalize, because as far as we all know, Morocco is not exactly the heaven.


----------



## Erolisk (Aug 18, 2008)

I didn't generalize my friend ,i said "some".What's this gotta do with morocco anyway? we're not racist in morocco,and this has never been disputed by anyone


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

You do generalize since the moment you say some people are racist, even if you use the word some, due to the context. Why? Easy. Because there are racists everywhere, and if you remark that point you are meaning that racism is an extended issue/problem in Spain and that's far away from reality.
It is if someone say that in Morocco there are lots of burglars. Because I did not use the word, did I not generalize?

Just using Morocco as an example. Nothing against it.


----------



## Johnny Blade (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm gonna have to go see this for myself one day.


pacocpc said:


>


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

This image is not made by me, but, as you say, is impressive.












weird said:


> ^
> Segovia's Alcazar is quite charming and impressive:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

Hey Johnny. I'm sure you will not disappoint. kay:



Johnny Blade said:


> I'm gonna have to go see this for myself one day.


----------



## coolman009 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am planning to go to spain this summer...But i don't know whether it is the right time or not to go to spain???i mean is it gud to go in summer or in winters??


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

coolman009 said:


> I am planning to go to spain this summer...But i don't know whether it is the right time or not to go to spain???i mean is it gud to go in summer or in winters??


In the summer it's too hot. The cities are deserted as well since most people head for the beach or the mountains. Spring is the best time. The landscape is at its best and the weather is fabulous (unless you go the green North maybe). Autum is another nice time in terms of weather.


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Ribarca said:


> In the summer it's too hot. The cities are deserted as well since most people head for the beach or the mountains. Spring is the best time. The landscape is at its best and the weather is fabulous (unless you go the green North maybe). Autum is another nice time in terms of weather.



Yeah, I agree with U Ribarca, spring is the best season in Spain. And as we said in spanish "LA PRIMAVERA LA SANGRE ALTERA" (spring makes that blood go rush, not literally) jejeje.

Deu Ribarca, and Visca Catalunya and España, jeje.:banana:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

This post says: Bring me to life again.


----------



## Escalabitano (Jun 12, 2009)

Beautiful pics from Spain :drool:

One doubt:










"Praia de Rodas" why in Portuguese? Is close to the border of Portugal? In Spanish is "Playa de Ruedas"...


----------



## Scryp (Dec 21, 2004)

^^ A dialect similar to Portuguese is spoken in Galicia, a region in the Northwest of Spain.


----------



## pacocpc (Feb 8, 2009)

The "Praia de Rhodes" is located in the Cies Islands, in Vigo (Pontevedra), just above Portugal. 



Escalabitano said:


> Beautiful pics from Spain :drool:
> 
> One doubt:
> 
> ...


I have found a website with lots of stunning images.










http://www1.mma.es/playas/img/galerias/po/0261/índice.htm


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

It's not portuguese, it's "gallego" (galician), and it isn't a dialecte, it's a language, well, that's what the nationalistics galiciand would have said. Spain has a great diversity of dialects and languages.
If you know spanish, you'll understand galego.
Adios.


----------



## Nortenho (Oct 3, 2007)

Galician and portuguese are very similar, in fact they were the same language, galician-portuguese. A lot of linguists agree that even nowdays, portuguese and galician are only considered different languages due to political reasons.


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

Scryp said:


> ^^ A dialect similar to Portuguese is spoken in Galicia, a region in the Northwest of Spain.


 You joking, right? 

Galician its a language even older than Spanish, ok? 

So beautiful it is that Kings from Spain used to write their religious songs in that language although they were from a country where it was not spoken in normal life. Good remains of that are the Afonso X o Sabio 's "Cantigas de Santa María".

If you want to see an example just look my signature.


----------



## Fabeiro (Feb 4, 2009)

madriqueño said:


> It's not portuguese, it's "gallego" (galician), and it isn't a dialecte, it's a language, well, that's what the nationalistics galiciand would have said. Spain has a great diversity of dialects and languages.
> If you know spanish, you'll understand galego.
> Adios.


 You're making a mistake, that's what everyone who is not a ignorant in that topic would have said. 

And also if you know portuguese you will understand galician, it has more similarities to that language than to Spanish.


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

¡Qué bonita! But where are the pictures of beautiful Valencia?? :shifty:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll post them later!!!! Valencia is a real nice city.


----------



## El Tifón (Sep 27, 2009)

^ Actually I just posted a thread on Valencia in the urban showcase forum. Puedes tomar algunas de mis fotos.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Great.... need more threads on Spain....
One of ma fav countries


----------



## kimross (Oct 7, 2009)

I thoroughly enjoyed my trip through this gorgeous country. Spain was BEAUTIFUL, and there are many places that really stood out for me.
Thanks for share this nice photographs with us.


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Well pals, here are som pics of Valencia I owe you all.
Enjoy them


----------



## regia42 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for all the beautiful photos. I enjoyed them very much. 
Greetings from Texas, U.S.A.


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

regia42 said:


> Thanks for all the beautiful photos. I enjoyed them very much.
> Greetings from Texas, U.S.A.


Thanx 2 U 4 enjoying the pics:cheers:


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

:banana: bring back 2 life!!!


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

:banana:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

would love to see new pics please....


----------



## madriqueño (Dec 28, 2008)

Linguine said:


> would love to see new pics please....


So am I my friend..:banana:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great photos! any update?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

let me revive it.



untitled by aelena, on Flickr


harbour / 港 by aelena, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6946377768/


DSC_8591 by scottellison, on Flickr


DSC_8807 by scottellison, on Flickr


DSC_8593 by scottellison, on Flickr


DSC_8791 by scottellison, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

playa de moncofa por pretphoto, en Flickr
Costa Azahar, Moncofa


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayleywincott/7111463373/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayleywincott/6964924506/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayleywincott/6964915068/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hayleywincott/6955807572/in/photostream/


Seville by ButterflySunshine, on Flickr


Seville Cathedral by ButterflySunshine, on Flickr


Seville Cathedral by ButterflySunshine, on Flickr


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia. Torres de Serranos. Serranos Towers.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Velejando by Rubens.Campos, on Flickr


L1040973 by Marco Marotto, on Flickr


L1041273 by Marco Marotto, on Flickr


L1041082 by Marco Marotto, on Flickr


Madrid








http://www.flickr.com/photos/pink-x-freud/7004244886/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/pink-x-freud/7150323253/in/photostream/


11104 by Daniel Perissutti, on Flickr


11033 by Daniel Perissutti, on Flickr


11067 by Daniel Perissutti, on Flickr


Rula de San Juan de la Arena by jlmaral, on Flickr


Untitled by 程大成, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Barcelona harbour by Egor Garai, on Flickr


A Orillas del Tormes (IV) / Tormes Shores (IV) by malomen, on Flickr


Kursaal Rainbow by malomen, on Flickr


A las 9 en la Zurriola / At 9 in La Zurriola by malomen, on Flickr


Los Molinos (Fuerteventura, Canary Islands, Spain) by kantevaphotography, on Flickr


Arbol solitario by Félix Corral, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful indeed, thanks for the fabulous photos from Spain...:cheers:


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Valencia . Torres de Serranos , medieval gate.

torres de serrano por andresmetalica, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Agua by Félix Corral, on Flickr


Castil by Félix Corral, on Flickr


Villanueva de la Torre by Félix Corral, on Flickr


Paisajes naturales by Félix Corral, on Flickr


La Cardosa by Félix Corral, on Flickr


Crepúsculo by Félix Corral, on Flickr


El solitario by Félix Corral, on Flickr


Camino a la Cardosa by Félix Corral, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Albayzín by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


Alhambra Palace by dd.mollie, on Flickr


----------



## TravelBloggers (Jun 10, 2012)

This makes me miss Spain! Our home is still Valencia. That's where we started our travel blog and we will be back in VLC for 3 month by the end of the year.

Thank you for the pics!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2012 Spain June-33 by emilycwalsh, on Flickr


2012 Spain June-109 by emilycwalsh, on Flickr


2012 Spain June-106 by emilycwalsh, on Flickr


2012 Spain June-101 by emilycwalsh, on Flickr


2012 Spain June-96 by emilycwalsh, on Flickr


2012 Spain June-94 by emilycwalsh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSCN5941 by the_chan, on Flickr


Passeig de Gracia by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


The Paella !!! by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Chilli in the La Boqueria by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Seafood by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Montjuic Castle by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Ramblas Church by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Passeig de Gracia by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Jamon Serrano by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


Passeig de Gracia - Gaudi by Ramesh_Thadani, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful Spain indeed, thanks for the awesome updates...:cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks! :cheers:




Casi como el desierto. by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


White carpet IV by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Hot sunset by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Blue exposure by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


La Sagra by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Alone in the storm by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Los últimos rayos de sol by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


El Lastre by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Windy sunset by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crazy motion by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr
Calblanque | Murcia | España


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Water and fire by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great collection. You really have an eye to pick great shots!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks! :cheers:




Foggy morning by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr
Águilas | Murcia | España


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset's tones by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Burning horizon. by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Bye, bye summer by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

another job well done Yellow Fever, thanks for the effort. :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


Untitled by Antonio Carrillo (Ancalop), on Flickr


----------

